
New Airbus glider is set to become the highest-flying winged vehicle ever - jonknee
http://www.sciencealert.com/this-new-airbus-glider-is-set-to-hit-the-stratosphere-as-the-highest-flying-winged-vehicle
======
DrScump
This is really poorly researched -- "highest-flying winged vehicle ever" when
it hasn't even reached 90K feet yet.

An A-12 achieved a sustained altitude of 90,000 feet _fifty years ago_. A
Russian MiG-25 reached over 118,000 feet _forty-eight years ago_. [0]

[0]
[http://www.wvi.com/~sr71webmaster/mig25.html](http://www.wvi.com/~sr71webmaster/mig25.html)

